# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Καθάρισμα υγρών μπαταρίας

## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα. Για να καθαρίσουμε από τα υγρά που αφήνουν οι μπαταρίες στα τελευταία τους, τι χρησιμοποιούμε; Ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη; Απλό οινόπνευμα; Flux Off; Λίμα; Σφυριά-τσεκούρια;

----------


## dade

Δοκίμασε σόδα φαγητού, αλλά και το τσεκουράκι καλή δουλειά κάνει

----------


## michaelcom

Σοδα!!!! διαλυσε σε νερο οση μπορεις και ριχτω εκει που επεσαν τα υγρα!!! θα αφρισει μην ανυσηχεις ομως φυσιολογικο ειναι οταν σταματαει να αφρισει τοτε εχεις καταστρεψει ολα τα υγρα που ειχαν πεσει

----------


## hurt30

Αραιο φωσφορικό οξύ (cillit bang - το μωβ).

----------


## michaelcom

> Αραιο φωσφορικό οξύ (cillit bang - το μωβ).



Φιλε μου οξυ με οξυ θα βγει οξυ^2 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Ενω βαση με οξυ θα βγει αλλατακι.... με λιγο μολυβδο μεσα

----------


## dade

> Φιλε μου οξυ με οξυ θα βγει οξυ^2
> 
> Ενω βαση με οξυ θα βγει αλλατακι.... με λιγο μολυβδο μεσα



Σωστότατος

----------


## hurt30

> Σωστότατος



 Λαθος και οι δυο. Οι περισσοτερες μπαταριες τωρα πια ειναι αλκαλικες (αλκαλια-βασεις μαλλον το πιασατε το υπονοουμενο ετσι :Wink: .Για αυτο το λογο το αραιο φωσφορικο ειναι οτι πρεπει.

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις! 2 ερωτήσεις ακόμη όμως:
1) Λόγω ασχετοσύνης στη χημεία: Το "σοδόνερο" δεν βλάπτει λόγω νερού;
2) Επειδή θέσατε το ζήτημα των αλκαλικών μπαταριών, αν μιλάμε για επαναφορτιζόμενες, εκεί τι κάνουμε;

----------


## hurt30

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις! 2 ερωτήσεις ακόμη όμως:
> 1) Λόγω ασχετοσύνης στη χημεία: Το "σοδόνερο" δεν βλάπτει λόγω νερού;
> 2) Επειδή θέσατε το ζήτημα των αλκαλικών μπαταριών, αν μιλάμε για επαναφορτιζόμενες, εκεί τι κάνουμε;




Το "σοδόνερο" αλλά και το διάλυμα του οξέως που σου είπα έχουν πολύ νερό μέσα. 
Όταν θα πας να καθαρίσεις το νερό που έχει μέσα το διάλυμα σου ρυθμίζει πόσο ενεργό θα είναι το οξύ/βάση.
Είναι καλύτερα να καθαρίζεις αργά με πολλές μπατονέτες/βαμβάκι/χαρτί. Δοκίμασε και θα καταλάβεις αμέσως.

Όσο για τις επαναφορτιζόμενες, ο ηλεκτρολύτης και σε NiMh και NiCd είναι KOH οπότε είναι σαν τις αλκαλικές.
Όσο για τις λιθίου, ο ηλεκτρολύτης τους κατα πάσα πιθανότητα είναι εστέρας. Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι περίεργα. Κανονικά πρώτα χρειάζεται να γίνει σαπωνοποίηση του εστέρα παρουσίας ποσότητας ισχυρής βάσης (τρέχα γύρευε πότε έχει τελειώσει η αντιδραση). Τα προϊόντα αυτής θα είναι κάποια αλκοόλη(που θα φύγει γιατι είναι πτητική) και ένα άλας οξέος που κανονικά πρέπει να είναι δαλυτό σε νερό (κουφάθηκες ή ακόμα :Wink: . Αποψή μου έιναι παντως αν δεις ηλεκτρολύτη από Li καθαρισέ το με υγρή καθαριστική βενζίνη σε ανοιχτό χώρο γιατί οι ατμοί βλάπτουν!
Σχετικά με τις μπαταρίες μολύβδου ο ηλεκτρολύτης είναι όξυ οπότε η σοδα/"σοδόνερο" είναι ότι πρέπει

Γενικά πάντως σε επαναφορτιζόμενες πολύ σπάνια θα δεις ηλεκτρολύτη να έχει τρέξει από την μπαταρία.

----------


## michaelcom

Εξαρτατε την μπαταρια...
Του αυτοκινητου εχουν οξεα συγκεκριμενα θειικο οξυ(H2SO4)
Η κοινες αλκαλικες εχουν υδροξειδιο του καλίου(ΚΟΗ)

----------


## Hary Dee

> (κουφάθηκες ή ακόμα



ΟΚ! Κουφάθηκα αρκετά! Χημεία... μπλιαχ... αχώνευτη  :Crying: 





> Γενικά πάντως σε επαναφορτιζόμενες πολύ σπάνια θα δεις ηλεκτρολύτη να έχει τρέξει από την μπαταρία.



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι βλέπω συχνά! Ξεχασμένες σε ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές...

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## Πατέντες

Αν και είναι πολύ παλιό το θέμα, απλά για να μην ανοίγω άλλο!!!
Σε ένα έπιπλο - γραφείο έχω έναν μικρό λεκέ, από ένα παλιό Ups που είχαν τρέξει λίγα υγρά.
Το γραφείο το είχαν οι δικοί μου στο σπίτι και εγώ το πήρα μετά από κάνα χρόνο.
Δεν θυμάμαι τι μπαταρία είχε, αλλά λογικά είχε μολύβδου - οξέως.
Ο λεκές είναι καφέ και είναι εκεί καμιά 8ετία, μπορεί και παραπάνω.
Θα με πείτε υπερβολικό αλλά, να κάνω κάτι για τον λεκέ ή δεν χρειάζεται; Το οξύ, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, μπορεί να είναι ενεργό;
Μη βαράτε  :Rolleyes: , απλά είμαι άσχετος με τις μπαταρίες και αυτό με κάνει υπερβολικό!

----------


## IRF

> Καλησπέρα. Για να καθαρίσουμε από τα υγρά που αφήνουν οι μπαταρίες στα τελευταία τους, τι χρησιμοποιούμε; Ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη; Απλό οινόπνευμα; Flux Off; Λίμα; Σφυριά-τσεκούρια;



Τι είδος μπαταρίας;Μιλάμε για τα υγρά; ή τη ζημιά που κάνουν τα υγρά  μπαταρίας στα σημεία επαφής της με ελατήρια κ.α.
Η ερώτηση σου είναι πολύ γενική σαν να ρωτάω πως αλλάζουμε την τιμή μιας τάσης;

----------


## Πατέντες

> Τι είδος μπαταρίας;Μιλάμε για τα υγρά; ή τη ζημιά που κάνουν τα υγρά  μπαταρίας στα σημεία επαφής της με ελατήρια κ.α.
> Η ερώτηση σου είναι πολύ γενική σαν να ρωτάω πως αλλάζουμε την τιμή μιας τάσης;



Είναι παλιό το θέμα, απλά για να μην ανοίξω άλλο έγραψα εδώ. Συγνώμη αν σε μπερδεψα

----------


## IRF

> Σε ένα έπιπλο - γραφείο έχω έναν μικρό λεκέ, από ένα παλιό Ups που είχαν τρέξει λίγα υγρά.
> Δεν θυμάμαι τι μπαταρία είχε, αλλά λογικά είχε μολύβδου - οξέως.
> Ο λεκές είναι καφέ και είναι εκεί καμιά 8ετία, μπορεί και παραπάνω.



Το οξύ φυσικά και δεν είναι ενεργό αλλά επειδή είναι θειικό τη ζημιά την έχει κάνει και σπάνια είναι αναστρέψιμη η ζημιά σε χρώμα-βερνίκι από θειικό οξύ. Σε αναλογία είναι σαν να άφησες ζεστό το κολλητήρι,δεν γίνεται να επανέλθει το χρώμα το καίει στην κυριολεξία. Βάψτο με κανένα βερνίκι παπουτσιών να μην φαίνεται αν είναι σε μικρή έκταση

----------

